# Gas chamber



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

Seen a few threads but still not sure what to get Argon or co2

Where did you get all your stuff from so you can kill your rodents?


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use CO2 mate and does the trick.
Got it from my local Halfords


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Might be of interest for you

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/895202-what-do-co2-wont-sell.html

They are giving away a full CO2 cylinder


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

CO2

Halfords/local cheap homeware shop


=


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

ah yes is that bottle and regulator from halfords


----------



## alcopops (Nov 1, 2011)

i use one of these.
M Part Micro Co2 Pump - Including 2 X 16 gram Cartridges One Size Silver: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
cut the valve off an inner-tube then pushed it through a hole in a plastic box.
one of these tiny wee cartridges pts 50 mice easily.
there is a video on you tube with someone using the same system for rats.

also you can get bigger cartridges that fit the same valve.


----------



## Lightbulb310 (Aug 13, 2012)

i use the 15-16 quid bottle of co2 and the £14 valve from halfords

ive had it a couple of months now and still going strong.
i just nicked an old flexi gas pipe from bbq and attached that to the valve with a tight push and a jubilee clip.

the other end goes into a tub just like above^^^^. 

the biggest thing with co2 and its effectiveness is the size and shape of the chamber itself. 
for instance when i first tried it i had a single adult rat in a small 9l rub. it took 4 or 5 doses of co2 and a few minutes to kill it.

i tried again in a tub half the size (icecream tub) and 2 blasts of co2 and half the time. 

the smaller the floor space the better co2 is heavier than air in theory it sinks! if your rodents can stand up or get there head above the barrier of co2 and into cleanish air it will take a while. 

with a small cramped tub theres a small area for the co2 to be concentrated and controlled. i have gassed 10 weeners rats, quickly taken them out dropped 10 mice into the same tub and added no extra co2 and it has culled them fine within short period of time due to the maount of co2 lurking in the bottom of the tub,

mice go very quickly and easily large rats can really fight it off sometimes. 

ps they tend to poo and wee quite a lot so ones at the bottom need a clean if doing quite a few at a time.


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheers for the info guys I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Lightbulb310 said:


> i use the 15-16 quid bottle of co2 and the £14 valve from halfords
> 
> ive had it a couple of months now and still going strong.
> i just nicked an old flexi gas pipe from bbq and attached that to the valve with a tight push and a jubilee clip.
> ...


 
When you say 'rub' do you mean actual RUB's? 

The issue with them is that they are not air tight. It should matter too much as CO2 is indeed heavier than air and so will still sit in the RUB itself, but the movement of the animals inside will cause it to 'slosh out' and so it will be ineffiecient.

The reason I use the tupperware is so that the gas is contained. When I fill it, the hole at the top allows the air to escape as it is displaced by the heavier CO2. Even with a large box, the CO2 should fill the whole thing very quickly.


----------

